# Rustic Mexican furniture wood species choice?



## FrankThomas (Dec 28, 2009)

I've always been attracted to this style of furniture and the "old school" look and techniques in building it. I've designed a cabinet that I want to build in this style. What are some inexpensive wood choices. Northern pine boards may be the most obvious choice. Reclaimed and barn wood. Any other ideas?

How about buying construction lumber and milling it for this purpose?

Anyone know of any online sources for techniques and/or plans for rustic Mexican furniture? Thanks!!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I don't know, but here in Mexico they use regular pine, not even the stuff you mention and a ******************** load of stain and wax…..your call


----------



## jeth (Aug 18, 2010)

Stain and Wax?? Give it a sniff to be sure, down this way they use "burnt" oil… ie, old used motor oil :-S Really brings out the saw marks and tearout a treat.

Honestly I don't think the type of wood is so important. It is more a question of technique… first step, take the blades out of all your cutting tools and take them outside. Now rub them on the pavement for a few minutes. Next, build yourself a table saw with an old milkcrate, some well weathered 2×4s, recycled chewing gum, a length of knicker elastic and a 20HP motor. 
I probably shouldn't continue…

Use pine, if you don't put a fine surface on it it will soak up the stain unevenly which is part of the look you are after.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

lol… I did not say what the stain was…down here they mix Kerosene, used oil and if they can get a hold of it black tar pavement…. it sure makes for an interesting mix and it is somewhat interesting to see them work it.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Near where I live there is a good Mexican restaurant that has, what looks like, typical rustic Mexican furniture. At first glance, it looks impressive. Then, if you look closer, you see that it is made of plastic.

I sure hope this is an isolated example and fear it is not.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Southern Yellow Pine is what we use here in Texas. I have friends down south as it were, that use Lodgepole pine. Generally speaking pine is used, typically with a fairly high count of tight knots. You do NOT want loose knots in this…

Kind of like what I would think for traditional American Country pieces, but without the paint…

Depending on the look you are going for, and just "how rustic" you want, you will vary the finish quite a bit. But I found that any yellowing oil such as Tung Oil, or BLO, applied in liberal fashion over several coats, and let to dry, then gone over with beeswax gives the look I find south of the border… And is the Methods I saw being done in street shops in places from Nogales to Valladolid. (Yes I have spent plenty of time in Mexico, what can I say, I like that place, except for all the drug cartel garbage these days…)

As far as plans… we don't need no stinking plans… oh wait, that's not it…

Haven't come across any… I typically find something close, rework the plan to fit the style and go for it… Typically the designs are pretty simple.

What can be fun to find is hardware for Mexican Rustic… There used to be a little place in Seabrook Texas that sold the stuff, but they are gone now… I need to get with some friends down south and see what it would take financially and legally to import some of the wrought iron rustic hardware they make down there…


----------



## FrankThomas (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks all for the great responses. "We don't need no stinking plans" I like that. I actually prefer to do just what you said dbhost, find something I like and draw my own variation to the dimensions and style that I like. Really what I am looking for is typical joinery used in this style, type of drawer face and runners, panels, etc…

I am trying something this weekend as a sort of proof of concept. I've drawn my corner tv stand/dresser in Google Sketchup. I'll post of anyone is interested. I am going to build a couple of the panels in frame and shiplap style from some construction grade 2×4's i carefully selected. I'll rip and mill to dimensions and see what happens. I know this lumber can really move on ya but it's acclimating in my shop for a week and I'll dimension and assemble the panels in one day. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Frank, there is a New Mexican style. I think there's a couple of books on the style details. Google New Mexican furniture books and you'll find them.


----------



## dustprocrastinator (Jan 17, 2011)

this what i think of when i think of rustic mexican furniture. at least this what my grandmother had back in her in home courtyard in sayula, jalisco. 
follow the link
http://www.southwestandbeyond.com/catalog.asp?categoryid=10689


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Frank I'm in New Mexico and typically the wood used here is a knotty pine with streaked staining. We also have the crazy colors like turquoises, pepper type paint colors.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

dustprocrastinator, those are equipales, which is one of the styles, the more common style here is a link with pics of the more typical rustic mexican furniture

https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=muebles+rusticos+mexicanos&hl=es&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=PgvqTpWhMoOLsQLX5em7CQ&sqi=2&ved=0CHYQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=955


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Rustic Mexican furniture mocked up in SketchUp? There's a first time for everything. My first guess would be pine. Here in WV, they use a lot of hickory for similar projects. I had all my kitchen cabinetry made from local hickory and I really like the appearance. Do you own a round tenon cutter yet? If not, brace yourself for the price. Good luck!


----------



## FrankThomas (Dec 28, 2009)

I finally found a piece online that is a perfect example of the style and especially the finish that I am trying to reproduce. This antique looking painted finish of the drawer faces, in particular the red. This is the look I am after. http://yourrusticfurniture.com/pro1389432.html

Anyone have experience with this kind of finish? Both the painted and the medium brown.

Thanks.


----------



## Zboom (Dec 15, 2011)

No experience but the paint looks like it has been glazed


----------



## Carpintero (May 18, 2012)

New Mexican and Mexican are two different styles, and New Mexican furniture has gone through several phases of development with characteristic features. Traditionally, New Mexican furniture was made of Ponderosa Pine. I'm not sure what was/is used in Mexican.


----------

